# Evan



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you going to be able to make it to Linden this weekend? I know someone in particular that is looking forward to casting with you. I am sure you can help him gain distance....Ooops, sorry, scratch that last one.

If you are scared we understand. 

You couldn't get a ride. 
You had to work. 
You didn't have the money for gas. 
You still haven't healed from last time. 
You had bad Mexican food Friday night. 
Your car blew up in a top secret double agent kind of mission. 
There is a Pee-Wee Herman marathon on Sat. 
You don't want to miss your Sat. morning cartoons.
Embarrassment hurts.

Here are a few pre-fab excuses for not showing up. Just cut and paste accordingly if you decide to back out.

Just Wondering,
Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

LMAO, thats just wrong Robert, wrong


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It may have been, but I am trying my best to get his feet on that field. There are remedies for just about all of those excuses except the Pee-Wee Herman one, there is no hope for that one. I will set the 100' and 200' cones up for him so he can tell if he is improving.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I know what you mean, I was looking forward to a good healthy competition from Evan, but now he's just left behind about 100' ago


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Ohhhh buddy. I'll be there on Saturday, you can bet on it. 

What is it that Tim said? It's on, like Donkey Kong. Guess I'll just have to put the PeeWee marathon on DVR...

And I almost forgot a special one for you, Chuck. I was gonna save this one, but now I just can't resist. 

Your reel after a cast...










My reel after a cast...










You do know the lead has to stay attached, right? Just sayin...

Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> What is it that Tim said? It's on, like Donkey Kong.


That's the spirit, you are supposed to emulate those who cast better than you. You are starting to talk like him, now just cast as far as he does.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

_(In all fairness to Evan. He was needing to knock some rust off. He just happened to be having a bad day when Tim hit the scene. Not taking ANYTHING away from Tim. I expect Evan to have the rust knocked off and be back to normal soon, if not this weekend. Evan did take most of the Summer off because of obligations. I am just ribbing him at first to get him on the field, now it is just because it is fun.)_

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Dont worry about me Evan, just make sure you wear your big boy pants so that whuppin you get wont hurt so bad.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kingfisherman23 said:


> You do know the lead has to stay attached, right? Just sayin...


Don't worry Chuck, the only reason his reel looks like that is because the batteries in his line stripper ran out. He uses that thing so much, it was bound to happen. At least your picture shows you are pushing the edge. All his shows is he isn't smart enough to keep spare batteries in his bag.

Robert


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ouch...I thought i was bad on NJ


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

AL_N_VB said:


> Ouch...I thought i was bad on NJ


This is the recorded version, you should see the live show on the field. There is lasting evidence here.

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Robert,

You're being hard on young Evan,

Remember yesterday....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Robert,
> 
> You're being hard on young Evan,
> 
> Remember yesterday....


LMAO, tell him whats up Tommy. So Robert did you get rid of the evidence when your reels looked like the one I posted?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Remember yesterday....


I went to pick up a rod. That is all I remember.  You said your computer crashed, so I don't have to worry about the video diary of my day for right now. Hopefully by the time your computer is back up I will be out of the country. I hear Siberia is nice this time of year.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh and for the record I know Im screwed this weekend, all this smack talking is going to bite me in the arse and I'll blow up every cast. Karma is a B**** sometimes


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> LMAO, tell him whats up Tommy. So Robert did you get rid of the evidence when your reels looked like the one I posted?


Which time? Like I told you it was a ROYALLY messed you day. But one thing is for sure.... Evan wasn't there to see it. I am not going to make any excuses, but, when I am throwing the low 600's, something is wrong. It was a day MANY of you would love to have seen, but only Cody and Tommy got to see it. He He

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Oh and for the record I know Im screwed this weekend, all this smack talking is going to bite me in the arse and I'll blow up every cast. Karma is a B**** sometimes


Why did you think I told you I am showing up early to get my casting out the way. Then just cast a few when y'all are there.

Robert


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Hmmm, sounds like I need to attend as well. This sounds like it will be better than a night out at the comedy club.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Fish Hunter said:


> it will be better than a night out at the comedy club.


If yesterday is any indication.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

You wait and see what I can do, I can make my reels disappear in a hi vis yellow cloud.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

NLA please close before Evan has a chance to get us back. Thanks P&S

Didn't think it would work.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh, I feel like the smack is only going to get better once we're out there. It's going to be a fun day, guaranteed!

Don, you should definitely come! Hopefully this time we won't have to trek through a swamp to get our leads back 

Evan


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMM........To show or not to show.........This could be good!


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Its on


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Is it just me or is Evan dumping half the line off that 5500.... Hmmmm I see you and Robert are sand bagging.. LOL I gotta watch you NC Boyz..




kingfisherman23 said:


> Ohhhh buddy. I'll be there on Saturday, you can bet on it.
> 
> What is it that Tim said? It's on, like Donkey Kong. Guess I'll just have to put the PeeWee marathon on DVR...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMMM........To show or not to show.........This could be good!



You are more than welcome. 

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Esp. with this number of people that are supposed to be showing, this is just like Shallotte, you *NEED* to make sure all crack offs are found. Have you ever tried to drag a 2yrold and 4 month old around a sod field looking for crack-offs the next morning? I have, 2yrd old loved it, 4 month old....not so much.

I plan on being there till dark. It would be nice to have a few of you guys help me walk the field before it got too dark to see them easily.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll bring a spotlight with me and I'm planning to stay until dark.

I also will have my laser, complete with new batteries, and a camera.

Evan


----------

